# 1897 Clipper badged Grand Rapids MI Cycle Co. Roadster



## stezell (Mar 15, 2022)

I picked this bicycle up last week and there's original green paint under the black, I've only found a few things on this company, probably due to the fact they were only in business for a few years from what I've seen. Any information would be appreciated and thank you in advance. I know the saddle is a Wheeler which were made in Detroit 1899 and the tires are solid rubber repops from Universal Tire Co..

V/r 
Sean


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice bike! I like the chainring


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 15, 2022)

I have a similar headbadge that reads "1897 MODEL D Clipper Grand Rapids Cycle Co. Makers Grand Rapids. Mich. U.S.A.


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> I have a similar headbadge that reads "1897 MODEL D Clipper Grand Rapids Cycle Co. Makers Grand Rapids. Mich. U.S.A.



Would you mind posting a picture I would appreciate it. 
Sean


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 15, 2022)

stezell said:


> Would you mind posting a picture I would appreciate it.
> Sean


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice bike Sean
You going for the gusto in trying to remove a little black paint to see if green is original base coat
Hard to tell but I don’t know if I seen those Kelly (like) bars before
Can you post a picture of front bolt
Backside looks a little different than the typical kelly ( maybe I’m wrong or in better words nuts lol) 
They Have the shape of a California bar
Even if they were turned down they still
Have a long draw
Very cool Unique !
yah nice chaining is right
Good find

mark


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Nice bike Sean
> You going for the gusto in trying to remove a little black paint to see if green is original base coat
> Hard to tell but I don’t know if I seen those Kelly (like) bars before
> Can you post a picture of front bolt
> ...



Will do Mark, I told Brant I don't see any markings on the pivot area and he said the nut could be backwards.


----------



## stezell (Mar 18, 2022)

The handlebars are Kelly and the fork is open ended, I thought most TOC bicycles had closed forks. Any ideas?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 20, 2022)

stezell said:


> The handlebars are Kelly and the fork is open ended, I thought most TOC bicycles had closed forks. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 1591059



Most do but not all, I would not over think it.


----------



## stezell (Mar 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Most do but not all, I would not over think it.



You don't have to worry about that Brant.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 21, 2022)

@stezell 
Sean, I have an 1897 Ladies Clipper with original green paint and gold filigree. I'll take a few photos of it for you so you have an idea what your Men's Clipper may have looked like. Might take me a couple days before I can take the photos and get them posted for you but will do it as soon as possible. Tyson


----------



## stezell (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you Tyson, I definitely appreciate it! Looking forward to seeing your pictures. 
Sean


----------



## Rambler (Mar 22, 2022)

stezell said:


> Thank you Tyson, I definitely appreciate it! Looking forward to seeing your pictures.
> Sean



Sean,
Here are photos of my 1897 Ladies Clipper. Looks almost black in the photos but truly it is a dark green. I hope this helps.
Tyson


----------



## stezell (Mar 22, 2022)

Rambler said:


> Sean,
> Here are photos of my 1897 Ladies Clipper. Looks almost black in the photos but truly it is a dark green. I hope this helps.
> Tyson
> View attachment 1593476
> ...



Thank you Tyson I appreciate the pictures, gives me an idea of where the striping will be on mine. I'll post more pictures once I get more original paint uncovered. I really like the crank arms on your bicycle. Very good looking ladies bike!
Sean


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 24, 2022)

Here are a couple Clipper Roadster references:

From August 21, 1896 issue of _The Wheel:_




From December 18, 1896 issue of _The Wheel:_




From February 12, 1897 issue of _The Wheel:


_


----------



## stezell (Mar 24, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Here are a couple Clipper Roadster references:
> 
> From August 21, 1896 issue of _The Wheel:_
> View attachment 1594399
> ...



Thank you @Blue Streak I was hoping you would chime in with some articles. 
Sean


----------

